
250 varieties of apple on one tree (2013) - Tomte
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2437247/250-varieties-apple-tree--thanks-bit-hard-grafting-years.html
======
ChuckMcM
My parents were getting way too many apricots on their apricot tree and many
were going to waste, their arborist suggested, and then implemented, cutting
back the tree and grafting on some other fruits (as I recall it was plums and
peaches) which had different fruiting times. It was a big win for them.

~~~
alanfalcon
People were always dubious of my claims that a neighbor's tree produced both
oranges and lemons; I did not realize that this kind of intentional grafting
was the likely cause (or that it was so relatively common). Strange the things
I just took for granted in the days before there was an Internet that could be
used to easily investigate.

~~~
blacksmythe
Grafting apricots/apples/etc is relatively easy.

Citrus trees are much more finicky about taking grafts.

------
dminor
I grafted two varieties onto the tree in my backyard this past year (Fiesta
and Honey crisp). Fun to see them both "take", although it looks now like some
insect or perhaps woodpecker has bored some holes into the branches, so we'll
see if they survive.

I got the scions via a local home orchard group, and it was pretty amazing to
see all of the varieties they had available. I also got a new tree grafted
onto rootstock from them - Spitzenburg. They have a tasting in the fall and I
liked that one the best.

